# I think I forgot



## clanpattison (Mar 15, 2013)

I think I forgot to say hi b4 I posted in a couple of threads. I don't raise bees, I'm allergic to the sound of them :lpf: but I love honey! I check in every so often for recipes, etc. that I can copy and paste for my wife to use. My son and his wife want to raise bees, so maybe next Fall I'll get a hive for them to start off with - just as long as they don't put it anywheres near me k: I'm from Central Montana and I drive truck during the Summers in Montana, then snowbird to Tennessee where my son lives for the mild Winters and to visit the grandsons (3 and one on the way). I'll be heading back to MT in a few days, as soon as my daughter-in-law has the baby (any day now!) The wife won't leave until the baby is born :scratch:
I really like this forum and everyone seems to be friendly, so maybe when I get back this Fall (I have very little chance of getting on the net while I'm in MT), I'll find some new recipes. I like to say I'm semi-retired, but the wolf at the door won't let me do that lol

Thanks


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, from Texas.

I don't see many recipes on this site. You may wish to rely on the internet for recipe ideas, even if you can't check very often. 

Also, don't be offended if you don't get too many replies lately, but this is "bee time" when most people are doing new installs and such. 

Be safe out there on the roads!

Sondra


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Clan!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## clanpattison (Mar 15, 2013)

SRBrooks said:


> Hi, from Texas.
> 
> I don't see many recipes on this site. You may wish to rely on the internet for recipe ideas, even if you can't check very often.
> 
> ...


Hi Sondra - That's OK, the recipes that I've found are great, and I've learned a lot on this forum about raw honey and beekeeping as well - NOT that I'm ever going to do it myself! - I also look for recipes for pure cane sugar (Rapadura/panela/jaggery) on the net and am using raw honey and cane sugar for making my own Liquers. Believe it or not, you can use raw honey instead of/in conjunction with the pure cane sugar (which, like raw honey, retains all of the vitamins and minerals in the process of making the sugar), instead of being of no real nutritional value like white sugar. She does the cookin' and I make the booze (legally, of course). Raw honey and pure cane sugar is God's gift to anyone with a sweet tooth as far as I'm concerned, not the white, processed junk, but the real stuff - with it's own molasses! I work in a sugar beet factory in the Summers, and you would be amazed at the bad-for-your-health chemicals they use to make that nasty smelling, bitter tasting wild radish taste sweet! 
Sorry, I didn't really mean to go on a sugar rant on a honey-oriented forum - I just like my food to be straight from nature, not ruined by big Agra-business!


----------



## clanpattison (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, nice website at americasbeekeeper.com Lots of good info there


----------



## clanpattison (Mar 15, 2013)

Lazer128 said:


> Welcome to the site!


Thanks


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby and I feel the same way, and we avoid sugar whenever possible. (Never could stand beets, either. Bleccchhhhhhh...) We're also not fond of Big Agra.

YAY organic!!!

Sondra


----------

